# Your Favourite Soup?



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

daleks_exterminate said:


> The ocean is my fav soup.


daleks_exterminate? More like daleks_mermaid.


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

I once made garlic soup from scratch. Used a pack of chicken legs to make the broth. Ok I didn't grow the garlic or stomp the grapes for the white wine but close enough. Great if you have a cold. The way to get rid of the sulfur garlic bite but retain the garlic flavour is to remove the germ from the clove. Split the clove in two and shuck the germ out before mincing or chopping. Roasting garlic as opposed to sauteing also reduces the sulfur bite. But I suspect removing the sulfur bite might also reduce the medicinal properties of garlic? I have never seen garlic soup offered in a restaurant. I suspect it would pair well with potato as to add some substance to the soup. Or even as a base for a beef/barley stew but made with an earthy red wine instead of white. Hhmm.., my next rainy day off I think I'm making roasted garlic beef stew.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I love soup, and I love too many different kinds to pick one.

I'd include chili on the list. I'm a bit mystified why people don't consider that soup.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> What is your favourite soup? And what cuisine is your favourite in relation to soup?
> 
> For me, I would choose Asian cuisine for soups. Yummo.
> 
> Edit: I'm not really a big fan of soup in general, but I do like some.


My absolute favorite is French Onion in a bread bowl with lots of gooey cheese on top (kind of offended it was left off the list) but I really love just about any kind of soup that does not contain beets.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flabarac Brupip said:


> I love soup, and I love too many different kinds to pick one.
> 
> I'd include chili on the list. I'm a bit mystified why people don't consider that soup.


Chili is its own category. Depending on the cook, it fits somewhere in between soup and stew. I don't particularly like runny chili. I personally make mine very thick, rich, and meaty.


----------

